# Help! What's this growth on my Molly?



## Majoram (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi all,

Trying to identify what is this thing on the dorsal fin.

Parasite? Bacterial? Fungal?
I have no clue and it's the only fish in the aquarium that has it.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It looks fungal to me...

Perhaps someone else can chime in with the appropriate medication.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

The growth itself is kind of out of focus. 

If it's a fleshy lump with a cauliflower-like surface, it may be a kind of wart caused by a virus the name of which slips my mind just now. You can hold the fish in a wet net and cut out the tumor with some healthy surrounding tissue using small sharp scissors (like embroidery or manicure scissors). You can use a razor blade but scissors are faster and easier in a case like this where the growth is on a fin. The fin should grow back normally. Keep an eye on the tank for other fish developing similar tumours, since the virus is contagious, and tumours can occur anywhere on the fish's body.


----------



## Majoram (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes it's a bit of like a light pink fleshy lump.
I guess you can say the surface it cauliflower like.

Would iodine also work?

Well this has been on for a while and none of the other fish have caught it.

I have found the same "lump" floating in the water though.
Somehow like it broke off and grew back.

Also the Molly tends to be staying at the top of the tank all the time and hardly ever ventures down.


----------



## Majoram (Feb 26, 2010)

Is Lymphocystis the virus you are trying to remember?

If I cut it out, wouldn't it still be in the water? (and thus affect any new fish brought in).


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Don't cut it off or touch the fish.

I would try metronidazole. It's an anti-bacterial with anti-fungal properties and I have used it for a variety of molly problems with good effect. It seems to kill off a lot of nasties and be very safe for use on livebearer tanks.

W


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Majoram said:


> Is Lymphocystis the virus you are trying to remember?
> 
> If I cut it out, wouldn't it still be in the water? (and thus affect any new fish brought in).


Yes, lymphocystis.

IIRC, virus is released when the growth is damaged, or spontaneously crumbles a bit. It can infect a trivial wound on another fish (or the same fish). However, it's not very contagious, certainly not as contagious as most fish diseases.

As you've seen, the growth can return if infected cells remain. That's why I suggested you cut out a margin of normal tissue around the growth.

I suggested you do home surgery since you can't go too far wrong with a fin. However, since the growth isn't in a critical area, you can just leave it as is. However, this will increase the small risk of it spreading to another fish.

You can do a web search for other options for treating lymphocystis. Let us know what you find out.


----------

